# Harbor Freight 8x14 tailstock cam lock kit



## RUSTEDFENDERS (Mar 17, 2017)

I looked everywhere for tailstock cam lock kit cause I was tired of wrenching  the nut for the  tailstock then I found it at little machine shop. So I called them and they said it would not fit my mini lathe. So I ordered it anyway. After a little grinding and cutting I finally got it to work. Here are a few pictures of my butcher job. But it works.


----------



## 9t8z28 (Jul 8, 2017)

Looks good.  Nice mod!


----------

